
Building an Offline Page for Theguardian.com - pcr910303
https://www.theguardian.com/info/developer-blog/2015/nov/04/building-an-offline-page-for-theguardiancom
======
Grumbledour
I am not up to date on this kind of technology, but reading the article, this
sound terrible! Not the guardians implementation, but the concept of locally
"caching", though I would call it installing, executable code, that can then
intercept network requests and basically do whatever it wants? Why would we
think this is a good idea?

I am not surprised by Chrome doing something like this. But firefox too? I
hope this will be opt-in.

~~~
Narretz
Service workers have been around for a while. As far as I know their
capabilities are restricted to the domain that includes them. So the guardian
website can only intercept network requests made from itself.

~~~
Grumbledour
Well, just goes to show you how out of date I am! Though after reading up on
it, I still don't like it much. It makes the web behave in ways I don't expect
it to and I don't really see why anyone would really need this, unless they
want to fundamentally change the way the web is expected to work.

~~~
rzzzt
You can check "about:serviceworkers" on Firefox, and see how many sites
install a worker when visiting their page. Spoilers: a whole lot of them

~~~
perennate
Mine shows none. Could be because of permanent private browsing. Do people
still run browser on their personal computer without permanent private
browsing enabled?

~~~
nicky0
Do people still run browsers? I wouldn't know because I access the web
exclusively using telnet.

------
alexanderklein
Old 2015

------
mhh__
I've been reading an offline version of the guardian for my whole life, it's
pretty nifty.

------
sdiq
If you clear your cache while your Internet connection is off, this won't
work.

